# Nimbus AIO | Product Overview



## Mic Lazzari (5/12/17)

*Introduction:*
This All-In-One (AIO) device is based on our Nimbus Tank but with a larger diameter and tank capacity. Using the same 0.2Ω Triple coil, it is intended to be used as a Direct Inhale device only. 

The compact form factor allows it to be easily and discretely carried around and the 3000 mAh battery, combined with Regulated Power and Constant Wattage Output, gives great battery life. By making use of our innovative Smart Button with segmented LED light indicator ring, the Nimbus AIO features 5 power level settings - which is quite unique and advanced for such a device. Being able to lower the power allows one to extend battery life. But it also allows better fine tuning for different flavours. The 5-segment ring also indicates battery level and charging indication for the device.

The 3.75 ml tank features a Slide-Top Fill for convenience and bottom airflow for great STL performance. It uses a 0.2Ω Triple Coil which produces large volumes of vapour and excellent flavour delivery. The glass can also be replaced in case of an accident.

You can read more on the Nimbus Design philosophy in our Product Design Overview post here.

*Technical Specifications:*


​
Product Size: Ø 24.5 x 131.4 mm
Material: Stainless Steel 303
Seals: Silicone (Orange) 
Glass: Borosilicate Glass (Replacaeble)
Output Wattage/s: Variable in 5 steps: 35W | 40W | 45W | 50W | 55W
Output Voltage/s: 3.0V - 4.0V
Battery: Li-Po Cell @ 3000 mAh 
Air Flow: Bottom Airflow / Variable with Silicone Airflow Control Ring
Filling: Top Fill / Slide-Top
Overheat Protection: 15 sec
Coil Type: 0.2 Ω Triple Coil (Kanthal)
Rated Coil Wattage: 30 - 70 W
Charging Current: 1A
Charging Method: Micro-USB (USB cable included in kit)
Battery Indicators: Smart Mode Button LED ring


*Coil:*
0.2Ω Organic Cotton (STL / Triple Vertical / Bottom Airflow)
Kanthal Wire (Surface Treated / Grade 1)

*Battery:*
3000 mAh Lithium Polymer Cell
Twisp Smart Button
2½~3 hours Charge Time
Micro USB charging (Not exceeding 5V)
1.5 Amp charging max.

Calculated vape times based on specs under ideal conditions, real-world condition results may vary. 

​
*Usage:*
Press and hold the Fire Button and Direct Inhale (DI).
Direct Inhale is like taking a deep breath. It enables vapour to be inhaled directly. This method also produces a larger volume of dense vapour. We recommend our High-Performance Twisp® flavours (70VG:30PG), as the Direct Inhale method is associated with sub-ohm use and higher vapour temperatures.

Use the ergonomic silicone Airflow Control Ring to adjust the airflow, and the Vent Guideline (a fine, white, laser engraved line) to help you gauge how much of the vent is open or closed (especially useful in dim light).

*Changing Power:*

While the device is on click the fire button 3x in rapid succession.
Single click the Fire button to cycle through the 5 power levels in a clockwise fashion
Preset wattages are:
35W (1 LED)
40W (2 LEDs)
45W (3 LEDs)
50W (4 LEDs)
55W (5 LEDs)

Long press to confirm and exit.

Selected power mode is retained between power on and power off states.
The LED indicator will also flash the power setting 5x, as a reminder, when powering the Nimbus AIO on/off.


​

*Smart Button Indications:*

*Battery Level:* is indicated around the Smart Button after every button press. Five LED lights are used to indicate the level of the remaining charge in 20% increments. A full ring indicates a full Battery. As the charge drops the lights go out in anti-clockwise direction.
*Charging:* is indicated by the same five LED lights. As the charge increases, so do the number of lights, in a clockwise direction.
*Short Circuit Protection:* In the unlikely event that your Atomizer Head or Battery short circuits, the power will shut off, and the top two LED lights will flash alternately.
*Overheat Protection:* If the Smart Button is pressed for longer than 15 seconds, the power will shut off to prevent damage to the Atomizer Head and the Button lights will cycle anti-clockwise for a few seconds. The device can continue to be used normally thereafter.
*Low Voltage Protection:* When the Battery voltage drops lower than required, a single LED will flash at the 1 o’clock position and the device will power off. Charge the device and power it back on.
*Resistance Error:* If the resistance at the output end is less than 0.1 ohm or greater than 0.3 ohm, the bottom LED will flash at the 6 o’clock position. Indicating the ohm output is too low or is an open circuit respectively. Please change your Atomizer Head.

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Thanks @Mic Lazzari 
Unusual to get such a tube mod with variable power
Nice

Whats the recommemded retail price?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Mic Lazzari
> Unusual to get such a tube mod with variable power
> Nice
> 
> Whats the recommemded retail price?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

